# Mostrar Detalle en Pivot Tables



## galileogali (Jan 17, 2006)

Si hago doble click sobre el Area datos veo la composicion en sub-registros de determinado registro.
Esa Muestra la hace Excel Creando una Nueva Hoja, donde presenta los sub-registros.

Con una Macro de Evento Sheetsdeactivate dentro de Workbook, pensada sobre Worksheets(sheets.count), puedo eliminar la hoja una vez mostrado el mencionado detalle.
Ahora bien, yo pregunto: ¿no existe alguna opcion en Tabla Dinamica que permita mostrar el detalle de otra manera que creando una nueva Hoja?

¿Puede encontrarse una solucion que no acuda a Macros de Evento?

Como de costumbre: mis saludos y gracias a todos

GALI.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 18, 2006)

¿Donde lo quiere mostrar si no es en una hoja nueva?  ¿La misma hoja donde está ubicada el Pivot?  La única otra manera de «mostrar el detalle» que me viene a la mente sería aplicar un filtro como _autofilter_ o _advanced filter_ a los datos originales, y hacer eso invulcrará VBA.  

Sobre no acudar a macros de eventos, uno podría utilizar un botón o opción de menú, pero eso es más trabajo.  ¿Qué hay malo en lo que se hace Excel con su función nativa?


----------



## galileogali (Jan 20, 2006)

*Thank you*

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Yo acudo a Uds. más que nada para estar seguro de ciertos "NO" a los que llego como conclusion.
Queria estar seguro de que no existiera alguna opcion en la Tabla Dinamica y que yo no la conociera.
Las opciones con VBA y VBA eventos, me parecen adecuados, pero no queria recurrir a ellas, sin antes estar seguro de que no hubiera una Opcion de la Pivot Table, predefinida.

Traigo como ejemplo lo que ofrece Acces con aquellos registros

"+" registro........

que haciendo click en el "+", despliegan un detalle sin que el mismo sea guardado en una nueva Tabla......, creo que se llaman Tablas Secundarias

Por otra parte, de no crear una macro de eliminacion de la Ultima Worksheet creada, una vez Deactivate la misma, se acumularian hojas y hojas ya que cada vez que se "Muestra detalle", se Add (agrega) una nueva.

Sobre como hacer la macro que Deletee la Worksheet, no tengo problemas, solo queria hacer estos comentarios a modo de agradecimiento por la respuesta brindada.

Gracias Greg

GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 20, 2006)

Galí,

Solamente mi opinion -- pero no usaría un evento de desactivar porque a veces el usario va a querer brincar de hoja a hoja o de cuaderno a cuaderno y perder el detalle cada vez que se desactiva podría ser una molestia.  Yo usaría el evento de "BeforeSave".  Como preparación, cambiaría el nombre de cada hoja permanente.  Y al momento de salvar el archivo, preguntaría al usuario si desea suprimir todas las hojas con nombres que empiezan con «Sheet» (o «Hoja» en el caso de nombres "default" en español) y si responde «sí» entonces borrarlas.  Si responde que no, tal vez ofrecer cambiar el nombre de ellas a algo que no empieza con «hoja» para no borrarlas por accidente en el futuro.

Cordialmente,


----------



## galileogali (Jan 20, 2006)

Gracias Greg:
1) Veo que me has entendido perfectamente.
2) Tomaré en cuenta tu recomendacion, ay que hace mas ductil y "amigable" la aplicacion, respecto al Usuario.

Hasta Pronto
Y saludos desde Exceluciones.com

GALILEOGALI


----------



## dumbo40 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey los individuos, noté que usted manejó clasificar fuera del problema hecho bien. ¡me tomó 3 meses para conseguirlo clasificado... que era antes de que encontrara a Sr. Excel por supuesto! buenos días bien a usted


----------

